# baby stick insects



## borntobnude (Nov 23, 2009)

hi our spiny leaf insects started hatching this weekend with the heat so no we have hungry little thing s running around SO they dont seem to like the leaves that mum eats so i have read the book and they have a choice of rose eucalypt and accacia but we seem to have a few dying and there isnt much poo on the bottom of the tank any suggestions please


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe try an invert forum, not saying that there isnt any invert keepers here, but your best luck would be trying there 
could you post some pictures of the babies?


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 23, 2009)

i keep them, try wattle leaves, rose leaves, blackberry leaves just make sure they haven't been sprayed, baby gum leaves, the tiny little green ones because the big ones are too tough for their little tiny mouths (;


----------



## imalizard (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep, Asharee has it right. Feed the young fresh new growth of eucalyptus trees as the older leaves are too tough. Make sure you keep the spraying up as well.


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 23, 2009)

mine died because the boys lived their lifespan but the nymphs, i forgot to feed them >.<


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks Asharee and ima , chris maybe take a chill pill and learn the interests of the folks on this forum, you will learn


----------



## jordo (Nov 23, 2009)

They will eat eucalyptus but because they're small they need the soft gum tips, as they can't chew the more mature leaves the adults eat. Peppercorn is also great for hatchling stick insects to get them through the critical stage - and remember they need constant fresh browse, if it dries too much they wont be able to eat it. A daily light spray will ensure they get enough moisture and don't worry too much if they don't all pull through, you can never get 100% of stick nymphs to adult hood.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 23, 2009)

smallest tiny green eucalypt leaves possible.


----------

